# Billing Associations



## Anduiza05 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am starting a billing company and was wondering if anyone knew of a professional billing association that I could join?


----------



## skanderson (Apr 6, 2011)

I belong to the American Medical Billing Association.  You may contact Cyndee Weston, Executive Director, at cyndeew@brightok.net for more information.  Good luck with your venture!


----------



## Anduiza05 (Apr 11, 2011)

thank you sue


----------

